# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار الصحف الثلاثاء 28 يوليو2015

## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*الخرطوم الوطني في مواجهة صعبة أمام الجيش الرواندي عصر اليوم  


يخوض الخرطوم الوطني في الثانية من ظهر اليوم بتوقيت السودان مواجهة صعبة  للغاية عندما يصطدم بالجيش الرواندي على ملعب دار السلام الوطني في أولى  مباريات الدور ربع النهائي من مسابقة سيكافا للأندية المقامة بتنزانيا،  ويعلم الخرطوم صعوبة المواجهة خاصة وأنها تأتي أمام وصيف النسخة السابقة  ولذلك سيكون حريصاً على القتال من أجل تحقيق الفوز والتأهل على حساب الجيش  لنصف النهائي، وكان الخرطوم حل ثالثاً في مجموعته بينما تصدر الجيش  المجموعة الثانية، من جانبه أبدى الغاني ابياه المدير الفني للكوماندوز  تفاؤله في قدرة اللاعبين على تقديم المستوى الذي يمكّنهم من تحقيق الفوز  والحصول على بطاقة التأهل لنصف النهائي بيد أنه أقر بصعوبة المباراة ووصف  الجيش بالفريق المحترم والمميز والذي قال إنه جاء إلى تنزانيا من أجل تعويض  إخفاقه في النسخة الماضية عندما تخلى عن اللقب لمصلحة المريخ بعد فوزه  عليه بهدف في المباراة النهائية في أغسطس من العام الماضي.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*مدرب اتحاد العاصمة يؤكد تأهل فريقه ويطالب اللاعبين بالعلامة الكاملة  


نقلت الصحافة الجزائرية عن حمدي ميلود مدرب اتحاد العاصمة حديثه للاعبيه  عقب الفوز الذي حققه على مولودية العلمة وأكد لهم أن فريقه تأهل إلى نصف  النهائي وأن المباريات المقبلة الغرض منها تأمين الصدارة حتى آخر مباراة في  المجموعة مبيناً لهم أن الاتحاد مُطالب بتحقيق الفوز في جميع مبارياته من  أجل الحصول على العلامة الكاملة، ولم يخف حمدي سعادته الشديدة للتعادل الذي  فرضه المريخ على وفاق سطيف ذاكراً أن المباراة انتهت بالنتيجة التي تمناها  لأنه مُطالب بتأهل فريقه إلى دور الأربعة وليس بتأهل فريقين من الجزائر  لتلك المرحلة.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*المريخ يعسكر بالجزائر من جديد استعداداً للقاء العلمة  


ذكرت صحيفة الصدى الصادرة صباح اليوم أن هناك اتجاهاً قوياً برز في المريخ  بإقامة معسكر إعدادي من جديد في منطقة عين مليلة قبل خمسة أيام من المباراة  التي تنتظر الفريق أمام مولودية العلمة بعد المكاسب الكبيرة التي حققها  المريخ من المعسكر الذي أقامه في تلك المنطقة قبل مباراة وفاق سطيف ولكن  يتوقف هذا المعسكر بدرجة كبيرة على النتيجة التي ستنتهي عليها مباراة  الأحمر أمام وفاق سطيف في التاسع من هذا الشهر ومن المرجّح أن يتم التأمين  على هذا المعسكر نظراً لأهمية مباراة مولودية العلمة والتي يمكن أن تعلن  تأهل المريخ لدور الأربعة مباشرة حال نجح في تحقيق الفوز على وفاق سطيف  بالقلعة الحمراء مع تحقيق الفوز على العلمة.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*صحف الجزائر تؤكد صعوبة مهمة الوفاق  


أجمعت الصحف الجزائرية الصادرة أمس على أن النتيجة السيئة التي خرج بها  وفاق سطيف على ملعبه أمام المريخ بعد تعادله مع المريخ بهدف لكل في الجولة  الثالثة من دور المجموعتين بدوري الابطال بأنها باعدت بينه أكثر والتأهل  الى دور الأربعة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا وأشارت إلى أن الاتحاد تأهل تماماً  وأن المريخ اقترب أكثر واستبعدت أن يفجر الوفاق المفاجأة ويفرض الخسارة على  المريخ في عقر داره ونوّهت إلى أن الوفاق الشرس خارج أرضه والذي يحقق  نتائج مميزة في أرض المنافسين هو الفريق الذي كان في العام الماضي وبهر  أفريقيا وحقق لقب دوري الأبطال أما وفاق هذا العام الذي فقد خيرة النجوم  أصبح فريقاً غير ولم يحقق أي نتائج مميزة خارج أرضه.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*مجدي شمس الدين :القمة ممؤهلة لدور الأربعة من البطولة 
 أشاد بالكوماندوز والآرسنال في سيكافا




 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / أشاد الأستاذ مجدي شمس الدين المحامي السكرتير  العام  للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بنتائج الأندية السودانية الهلال  والمريخ في أبطال أفريقيا والخرطوم الوطني والأهلي شندي في بطولة سيكافا  للأندية.
ووصف شمس الدين  تعادل  الإيجابي الذي حققه المريخ فى لقائه أمام حامل  اللقب الإفريقي وفاق سطيف والهلال أمام مضيفه المغرب التطواني  وحصولهما  على نقطة غاليه بنكهة الإنتصار  زادنا ثقه فى الهلال والمريخ على المضي  قدماً للتأهل لدور الأربعة  من البطولة بجدارة. 
كما أشاد السكرتير العام للإتحاد السوداني  بتأهل فريقي الخرطوم الوطنى  وأهلى شندى لدور الثمانية من بطولة سيكافا وبالجهد المبذول من قبل مجالس  إدارة الأندية الأربعة والجهاز الفنى واللاعبين متمنياً أن تتواصل  الإنتصارات فى مبارياته المتبقية ووصوله لمنصات التتويج.
قال مجدي  يجب على الجميع الوقوف خلف  الأندية الأربعة لأنهم في مهمة وطنية  ويحملون لواء الكرة السودانية  والواجب أن يتم تهيئة الأجواء المثالية لهم   حتى يحقق النتائج المنتظرة ويكون السودان حاضراً في المراحل المتقدمة  بالبطولة الإفريقية الأولى على مستوى الأندية وبطولة سيكافا.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*اشتباكات بين نجوم وفاق سطيف والجهاز الفني بعد مباراة المريخ 
 






 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / حدثت اشتباكات بين نجوم وفاق سطيف والجهاز الفني  بقيادة المدير الفني فخر الدين ماضوي قبل صعودهم للبص المقل للبعثة لمقر  اقامتهم بسطيف وذلك بسبب النتيجة التعادلية التي خرجت بها المباراة امام  المريخ والتي وضعت الفريق تحت رحمة الاتحاد والعلمة ولولا تدخل بعض من قادة  المجلس لحدث كارثة
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*تعديل جديد لمباريات الدوري الممتاز بسبب القمة 



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
أجري الإتحاد السودانى تعديلاً في بعض مباريات الدورة الثانية لدوري سوداني  الممتاز نسبة لمشاركة فريقي المريخ والهلال في مرحلة المجموعتين لبطولة  دوري أبطال إفريقيا وآدائهما لمباريات الذهاب في الجولة الثالثة من البطولة  أمام فريقي وفاق سطيف الجزائري والمغرب التطواني علي النحو التالي:
31/7/2015م الهلال الخرطوم والهلال الأبيض  بالخرطوم بدلاً من 30/7/2015م
5/8/2015م الأهلى الخرطوم والهلال كادوقلي بالخرطوم بدلاً من 8/8/2015م
6/8/2015م الهلال الفاشر والخرطوم الوطنى الخرطوم بالفاشر بدلاً من 8/8/2015م
9/8/2015م الهلال الفاشر والأهلي شندي بالفاشر بدلاً من 22/7/2015م
9/8/2015م الخرطوم الوطني الخرطوم والأهلي الخرطوم بالخرطوم بدلاً من 27/7/2015م
15/8/2015م الأهلي شندي والمريخ الفاشر بشندي بدلاً من 27/8/2015م
19/8/2015م المريخ الفاشر والهلال كادوقلي بالفاشر بدلاً من 17/8/2015م
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*نائب رئيس قطاع الكرة بالمريخ حاتم عبد الغفار يتقدم باستقالته  







 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / تقدم حاتم عبد الغفار نائب امين خزينة المريخ  باستقالته من القطاع الرياضي عقب مباراة امس الاول ضد وفاق سطيف ويتوقع ان  يسلم عبد الغفار استقالته لمجلس الادارة وذلك تمهيدا لترك عمله بالنادي  لاتاحة الفرصة لقادم جديد بعد توصله لقناعة تامة بعدم قدرته على المواصلة  في القطاع الرياضي ولم يكشف حاتم الاسباب الحقيقية التي ادت لاستقالته رغم  ان الكهنات تقول ان خلافا حدث بينه وزملائه في القطاع
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*عطا المنان ومازدا يعودان من روسيا  





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
عاد للبلاد بالامس الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان حسن  أمين مال الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم نائب رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية  المشرف العام للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم والكابتن محمد عبد الله  مازدا عضو مجلس إدارة الإتحاد رئيس لجنة التدريب مدير الإدارة الفنية مدرب  صقور الجديان بعد شاركا في مراسم قرعة كأس العالم  والتي أجريت السبت  الماضي في قصر كونستانتين بمدينة سان بطرسبرج الروسية.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*عناوين الصحف المريخية
 .
 صحيفة الزاوية
 .
 تصدرت تحليل موقعه الالكتروني الفيفا : الزعيم وسطيف اقوي مباريات الجولة الثالثة
 متوكل : لا اتجاه لتأجيل اي مباراة في الممتاز .. وغارزيتو وافق علي البرمجة
 الاتحاد العام يتغول علي صلاحيات مجلس المريخ في تذاكر مبارياته الافريقية
 بعثة الاحمر تصل الخرطوم فجرا و الفريق يتدرب مساء اليوم
 .
 صحيفة الصدي
 .
 القناة الفرنسية 24 تتغزل في مستوي المريخ امام الوفاق
 الوالي يتصل بحاتم ويرفض استقالته .. واتجاه قوي لمعسكر جديد بعين مليلة
 غارزيتو يجتمع بضفر لتعويض غياب راجي امام الوفاق .. و بعثة المريخ تعود صباحا
 وفاق سطيف يعسكر بالقاهرة و يخوض تجربة اعدادية قبل الوصول للخرطوم
 بعثة الهلال تعود اليوم
 غارزيتو يطالب شيبون بالابتعاد عن الصحف
 .
 صحيفة الزعيم
 .
 جابسون : تصريحات ماضوي لا تخيفنا و الفوز في ام درمان واجب
 مدرب الوفاق : مواجهتنا امام المريخ نهائي مبكر وقطاع الجماهير يحصد (50) الف مشجع لموقعة سطيف
 بعثة الاحمر تعود للبلاد غارزيتو يجتمع براجي انطوني يطالب ضفر بالعودة للتألق
 حاتم عبد الغفار يطوي صفحة الاستقالة
 مشجع سطايفي يعترف : فريقنا لم يكن موجودا امام المريخ
 السفارة السودانية بالجزائر تحرص علي وداع البعثة .
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*مشكور حبيبنا عزالدين.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب عزالدين على الابداعات

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور عزالدين وصباحك ورد أحمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكالات الانباء العالمية تثني علي تعادل المريخ


 



 



 اشادت وكالات الانباء العالمية  الالمانية والفرنسية ورويترز علي مستوي المريخ الذي قدمه امام وفاق سطيف في  الجولة الثالثة لمجموعات ابطال افريقيا وان المريخ اصبح قاب قوسين او ادني  من بلوغ الدور نصف النهائي عقب النقطة التي خرج منها امام حامل اللقب  بالجزائر وتغزلت كثيرا في الهدف التعادلي الذي احرزه النيجيري جابسون بعد  خمس دقائق فقط من هدف الجزائري زيايا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي مدني يسقط الميرغني بثنائية بأرضه 

 

   حقق أهلي مدني فوزاً مهماً على مضيفه  الميرغني بهدفين نظيفين في المباراة التي جمعت الطرفين عصر اليوم على ملعب  إستاد كسلا ضمن الجولة الحادية والعشرين من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، سجل  ثنائية الأهلي لاعبه والي الدين وكانت المباراة شهدت طرد لاعب الميرغني  حمزة، بالنتيجة رفع الأهلي رصيده الى 25 نقطة وبقي الميرغني في نقاطه الـ12  في المركز الأخير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزير الإعلام أحمد بلال  يلتقي رئيس الإتحاد العام معتصم جعفر ويؤكد حرص وزارته علي تنفيذ بنود عقد  بث الممتاز  - ناقشا البث التلفزيوني وتقنية الإتش دي




 

 أمس 05:31 PM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 



 أكد الدكتور أحمد بلال عثمان وزير  الأعلام إقتراب التلفزيوني السوداني من توفير نقل مباريات كرة القدم بتقنية  الإتش دي في جميع العمليات الإنتاجية من تصوير ومونتاج وإخراج ورفع الشارة  عبر الأقمار الصناعية كما جدد حرص وزارته علي تنفيذ بنود العقد المبرم بين  الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والتلفزيون السوداني الخاص ببث بطولة دوري  سوداني الممتاز والمباريات الدولية والقارية والإقليمية التي تلزم  إتحاداتها الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بتوفير تقنية الإتش دي للقناة  الناقلة حصرياً وعلي رأسها مباريات المنتخبات الوطنية والأندية السودانية  في بطولات الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) كما جدد إلتزام وزارته برعاية  العقد الموقع ودفع المستحقات للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وفقاً لتوجيهات  النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية الفريق أول ركن بكري حسن صالح وقال بأن  الإتحاد تسلم الأقساط التي حان موعد سدادها حسب الجدولة المتفق عليها وأوضح  بأنهم سيلتزمون بدفع بقية الأقساط متي ما حان أجلها.
وجاء ذلك من خلال اللقاء الذي جمعه مع الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس  الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بخصوص النقل التلفزيوني لمباريات دوري سوداني  الممتاز لكرة القدم في نسخته العشرين بالفضائية السودانية وقال وزير  الأعلام أن نقل الدوري السوداني الممتاز والضمانات لنقلها فضائياً تسير حسب  توجيهات الفريق أول ركن بكري حسن صالح النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية حتى  يتمكن التلفزيون من بث المباريات للشعب السوداني والرياضيين.
من جانبه أشاد الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم بالإجتماع وعبر عن إرتياحهم الكبير بإلتزام وزارة الإعلام بالجانب  المالي لنقل المباريات عبر الفضائية السودانية ودفع الأقساط في موعدها حسب  الجدولة المتفق عليها.
وقال إن توفير نقل مباريات كرة القدم بتقنية الإتش دي ستساعدهم في إستجلاب مصادر دخل تساعد الأندية في الإيفاء بإلتزاماتها.
وأكد رئيس الإتحاد أنهم ملتزمون مع التلفزيون السوداني وفقاً للعقد الموقع  بين الطرفين بضمان وزارة الإعلام ورعاية النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية وقال  بأننا تسلمنا الأقساط التي جاء أجلها وننتظر بقية الأقساط وأشاد بوزارة  الإعلام والوزير لدورها الكبير في ضمان الإتفاق وحرصها علي تنفيذه بالصورة  المطلوبة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي: القادم أصعب وجهودنا ستتضاعف في المرحلة القادمة

 

أرسل رئيس نادي المريخ جمال الوالي  التهانئ إلى جماهير المريخ بخروج الفريق بنقطة غالية من ملعب سطيف والمستوى  المميز الذي ظهر به الفريق.. وقال الوالي في تصريحات خاصة للزاوية، من  جدة، إنهم كانوا متفائلين بقدرة الفريق على تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية، لأن  الجهاز الفني واللاعبين قاموا بمجهود كبير في الفترة الماضية، وأصبح  اللاعبون أكثر ثقة في أنفسهم، وأضاف رئيس المريخ: ( لدينا ثقة كبيرة في  فريقنا ولكن القادم أصعب ويجب ألا نسرف في الفرح وأن يلتف الجميع حول  الفريق وتتوحد الجهود من أجل تجاوز المباريات القادمة والتأهل إلى نصف  النهائي وهذا هو هدفنا حاليا).. وكشف الوالي عن ترتيبات كبيرة يقوم بها  مجلس الإدارة لتهيئة كل الظروف اللازمة لفريق الكرة، وأوضح أن المعسكر  الدائم مستمر وأن الجهود ستتضاعف في الفترة القادمة وسيكون الاهتمام  الإداري بالفريق أكبر.. ودعا الوالي جماهير المريخ إلى مؤازرة اللاعبين  ومساندتهم في المباريات المحلية المقبلة قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف في القلعة  الحمراء.. واختتم تصريحاته للزاوية بأن الدور الأكبر ينتظر الجمهور وأن  المجلس لن يقصر في واجباته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يضع برنامج التنافس المحلي

 
 حرص الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو المدير  الفني للفرقة الحمراء على وضع برنامج التدريبات الخاصة بالمباريات الثلات  التي سيخوضها المريخ في الدوري الممتاز قبيل مواجهة وفاق سطيف في الجولة  الرابعة في التاسع من الشهر المقبل.. حيث سيؤدي المريخ مباراته أمام هلال  الفاشر يوم الخميس المقبل.. ثم يواجه في الثاني من أغسطس مريخ الفاشر..  ويلعب مباراته الأخيرة أمام الأهلي شندي في الخامس من ذات الشهر.. وسيؤدي  المريخ مراناً واحداً فقط قبل مباراة هلال الفاشر.. ومن المفترض أن يكون قد  عاد فجر اليوم الثلاثاء.. ويتدرب صباح الأربعاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفاق سطيف يبدأ الحرب مبكراً على حكم لقاء أم درمان

 

  بدأت إدارة وإعلام نادي وفاق سطيف في  شن حرب مبكرة على الغيني جوزيف لامبتي الذي سيدير لقاء المريخ والفريق  الجزائري في التاسع من أغسطس المقبل في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعات من  دوري أبطال إفريقيا.. وبدأ الإعلام الجزائري في الحديث عن الأخطاء التي  وقع فيها لامبتي خلال مواجهة الرجاء البيضاوي في ملعب محمد الخامس..  واحتسابه ركلة جزاء وصفها الإعلام الجزائري بـ(الخيالية) وأنها كانت وراء  تضييع الوفاق للفوز على أصحاب الأرض.. وكان قرار الكاف بتعيين لامبتي  لإدارة لقاء المريخ قوبل باستياء واضح لدى إدارة وفاق سطيف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إبراهيم بيكوشي: كتيبة غارزيتو قوية في التكتيك.. والوفاق فقد قوته

 

وصف إبراهيم بيكوشي الإعلامي بجريدة  (الخبر) الجزائرية، مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف التي جرت أمس الأول بأن  مستواها العام جاء مقبولا، وأضاف خلال حديثه أمس للزاوية: مستوى المباراة  كان مقبولا على العموم وما أعجبني في فريق المريخ هو الانسجام الكبير بين  الخطوط الثلاثة للتشكيلة، إضافة إلى الانضباط التكتيكي الكبير للاعبين على  أرضية الميدان من خلال تطبيق تعليمات المدرب غارزيتو الذي استفاد جيدا من  خلال تربصه في الجزائر ودرس جيدا طريقة لعب الوفاق الذي يعرفه جيدا من قبل.
إضاعة فرصة
اعتبر الإعلامي بجريدة (الخبر) الرياضي، أن المريخ أضاع على نفسه فرصة  الفوز على وفاق سطيف بأرضه ووسط جماهيره، مبينا أن المستوى الذي ظهر به  المريخ كان يؤهله للحصول على العلامة الكاملة للمباراة، وأضاف: المريخ من  خلال لقاء أمس الأول أمام بطل إفريقيا ورغم تمكنه من العودة بنقطة ثمينة  إلا أنه فوت على نفسه فرصة إضافة ثلاث نقاط لرصيده والاستثمار بشكل جيد  خاصة أن الوفاق ظهر ضعيفا وفقدت تشكيلته الكثير من قوتها بعد خروج عدد من  اللاعبين المميزين إلى أندية أخرى.
العودة بنقطة
قال إبراهيم إن مهمة الوفاق في أم درمان لن تكون سهلة على الإطلاق، خاصة أن  المريخ يلعب بشراسة بأرضه ووسط جماهيره، وأضاف: رغم أن المأمورية لن تكون  سهلة في ملعب أم درمان، إلا أن الوفاق بإمكانه العودة بنقطة.. والأكيد من  خلال معرفتي الجيدة لطريقة لعب المدرب ماضوي سيكتفي بالعمل الدفاعي  والاعتماد على الهجمات المعاكسة وهي طريقة لعبه خارج الديار سواء محليا أو  قاريا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشوار مميز

 

نوه جلال عبدالماجد القيادي  بلجنة التعبئة أن مباراة المريخ أمس الأول مع وفاق سطيف كانت صعبة جدا على  الفريقين، مشيرا إلى أن الطرفين كانا تحت الضغط من واقع ضمان اتحاد العاصمة  للتأهل بنسبة كبيرة، ما حتم على الضيوف وأصحاب الأرض أن يوقف أحدهما  الآخر، وقال جلال: الضغط النفسي الكبير أثر على سير المباراة وكان لابد  للمريخ أو الوفاق أن يعطل أحدهما الآخر لأنه منافسه المباشر.. إذا أخذنا في  الحسبان جمع اتحاد العاصمة لتسع نقاط وضعته على مرمى حجر من التأهل، وأوضح  جلال عبدالله أن المريخ أدى بمسؤولية كبيرة وواصل مشواره المميز هذا  العام، وقال: المريخ أقصى الترجي وأقصى فرقا لها وزنها ووصل لهذه المرحلة  ولم يخذلنا أمام الوفاق، رغم بعدنا كنا قريبين من اللاعبين بالدعوات بأن  يثبت الله نجوم الأحمر، وبالفعل وفقنا في ذلك، ورأى جلال أن المريخ استحق  التعادل وقال: النتيجة عادلة لأننا اقتنصنا نقطة ثمينة من حامل اللقب على  أرضه وبين جماهيره الشرسة.. والوفاق فريق كبير والطرفان أهدرا عددا من  الفرص، الأحمر كان يسعى للتعادل على أقصى تقدير وهو ما نجح فيه أبناء  غارزيتو، هذه النقطة مهمة جدا والتعادل مع السطايفة يجعل الفريق الجزائري  يلعب تحت ضغط كبير في الجولة الرابعة باستاد المريخ على اعتبار أن أي تعثر  له سيبعده عن المنافسة، واعتبر جلال عبدالماجد أن حظوظ المريخ في التأهل  لدور الأربعة أكبر من الوفاق، وقال: بعد التعادل لابد من الفوز بالقلعة  الحمراء وهذا لا يتأتى إلا بالانضباط والحماس وبذل الجهد ووقفة الجمهور،  الأنصار ينتظرهم دور كبير وعليها أن نستعد منذ الآن للمعركة، فيما كشف  قيادي لجنة التعبئة عن تحركات في اليومين المقبلين لاستنفار جماهير المريخ  لإحياء مشروع الدعم الجماهيري، وتابع: سنستغل الأجواء الرائعة في القلعة  الحمراء، وناشد الجماهير الدعم لنساهم في إعداد الأحمر الفترة المقبلة  لنحتفل جميعا بتأهل المريخ لمربع الذهب الإفريقي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحقق الأهم ويعود بنقطة ثمينة.. الفرقة الحمراء تغادر سطيف وتستعد للخيالة بدون راحة

 

 حافظ محمد أحمد

  ينتظر أن تكون قد وصلت فجر اليوم بعثة  فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ قادمة من الجزائر بعد أن أدى الفريق مباراته  أمام وفاق سطيف أمس الأول برسم الجولة الثالثة من مرحلة المجموعات وخرج  الأحمر بنقطة ثمينة من أمام حامل اللقب الأفريقي فارضا عليه التعادل  الإيجابي بهدف لكل، ونجح جابسون سالمون في إعادة فريقه للمباراة سريعا جدا  عبر رأسية وجهها بدقة متناهية صوب الزاوية اليمنى للحارس الجزائري، وكان  بإمكان المريخ أن يحقق النقاط الثلاث اذا استثمر الفرص السهلة التي اتيحت  لبكري المدينة وديديه بينما أهدر الجزائريون فرصا سهلة ايضا. المريخ خطط  بشكل واضح حتى يعود من بلد المليون شهيد بنقطة على الأقل أمام الفريقين  المرشحين للتأهل وكان له ما أراد عبر وفاق سطيف في وقت وقف فيه حكم  المباراة الماضية أمام اتحاد العاصمة عقبة دون تحقيق الفريق لنقطة مهمة،  وكان المريخ قد عقد معسكرا تحضيريا ناجحا بعين مليلة استمر فترة طويلة وقطف  ثماره تعادلا سيسهل كثيرا من المهمة، وفور عودته سيباشر الفريق تحضيراته  لمباراته المقبلة في الدوري الممتاز أمام هلال الفاشر الخميس المقبل وسيؤدي  المريخ مباراة ثانية في الدوري في الثاني من الشهر المقبل وثالثة في  الثامن الشهر أمام الأهلي شندي وهي المباراة الاخيرة قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف  مجددا بالقلعة الحمراء في الحادي عشر من الشهر وهي المباراة التي ستحدد مدي  قدرة الأحمر على التأهل باعتبار أنه سيخوض اختبارا سهلا إلى حد كبير أمام  مولودية بمدينة العلمة قبل أن يختتم جولاته في مرحلة المجموعات باستضافة  اتحاد العاصمة. المريخ وبعد عودته ستأخذ تحضيراته الجدية الكاملة كما ستكون  مبارياته في الدوري الممتاز بمثابة إعداد وتحضير في غاية التميز قبل أن  يواجه تحدي الأندية الجزائرية الثلاثة مجددا، وربما سيكون المريخ في حاجة  للفوز في مباراتيه أمام العلمة أو على الأقل التعادل والفوز في مباراتيه  على ملعبه أمام وفاق سطيف واتحاد العاصمة حتى يضمن إحدى بطاقتي الترشح عن  مجموعته. وعلى الجانب الآخر بات اتحاد العاصمة في حاجة لفوز وحيد حتى يخطف  بطاقة الترشح تاركا للمريخ ووفاق سطيف البطاقة الثانية، وتلاشت حظوظ  مولودية العلمة الذي قدم مستويات جيدة لا تتناسب مع نتائجه وكان أفضل من  وفاق سطيف غير أن الفريق افتقد للنجاعة الهجومية ويبدو أن الخبرة لعبت دورا  مهما في النتائج التي حققها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين فييرا يعيد التوازن للدفاع وجابسون يؤمن المحور

 

أعاد علاء الدين يوسف التوازن لدفاع  المريخ باسلوبه القوي وتوقيته المثالي وغطى على بعض أخطاء أمير كمال الذي  لم يقدم أفضل ما عنده متراجعا بعض الشيء عن مستواه في الفترة الماضية، وقدم  فييرا مباراة متميزة للغاية وكان واحدا من أفضل لاعبي المريخ بينما ساهمت  عودة جابسون في منح المريخ التفوق في وسط الملعب بهدوئه ورزانته وقوته وزاد  اللاعب بإحرازه هدفا رائعا من رأسية وجهها بدقة كبيرة في سقف المرمى لم  يحاول حتى حارس وفاق سطيف في التصدي لها، وتفاوت أداء لاعبي المريخ ودافع  ديديه عن ظهوره في المباراة مبينا أنه أدى دورا تكيكيا مهما بحسب توجيهات  غارزيتو، مستوى لاعبي المريخ عامة كان فوق الوسط خلال المباراتين في  الجزائر في انتظار بقية المباريات بالقلعة الحمراء وينتظر أن تشهد الجولات  المتبقية مستويات رائعة من اللاعبين بعد أن يصلوا للياقة البدنية والذهنية  المطلوبة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماراثون شاق ينتظر الأحمر في الدوري والأبطال

 

 عقب عودته من الجزائر سيكون المريخ  مواجها بمباريات صعبة للغاية في الدوري الممتاز والبطولة الأفريقية خلال  الشهر المقبل وسيعود الأحمر إلى ملعبه في الثلاثين من الشهر الجاري ليواجه  هلال الفاشر في الدوري الممتاز، بينما يتعين عليه مواجهة ثالثة في الثاني  من الشهر المقبل وستكون المباراة الصعبة أمام الأهلي شندي في الثامن من  الشهر المقبل قبل أن يخوض تحديا أفريقيا شرسا أمام وفاق سطيف، وسيغادر  المريخ خارج قواعده وسيؤدي المريخ مبارياته المؤجلة، تباعا وسيغادر الأحمر  اواخر الشهر ليواجه العلمة في مباراته قبل الاخيرة، وهي المباراة التي  سيحتاج فيها الأحمر للفوز حال حقق وفاق سطيف واتحاد العاصمة الفوز على  العلمة في مبارياتهما المتبقية، وسيحتاج غارزيتو لتجهيز أكبر عدد من  اللاعبين حتى يتفادى المواقف الصعبة بالإيقافات والإصابات وهو أمر وضع له  الفرنسي حسابا خاصا وبدأ فعليا في تجهيز اللاعبين في الدور الأول من خلال  منحه الفرصة للاعبين كثر في الممتاز، وسيمنح غارزيتو الفرصة لوجوه جديدة في  مباراة هلال الفاشر الخميس المقبل بينما سيجتهد لتثبيت تشكيلته في  المباراة الثانية في الثاني من الشهر المقبل، وسيخوض مبارياته أمام الأهلي  شندي في الثامن من الشهر بالتشكيلة التي سيخوض بها مباراته أمام وفاق سطيف  في الحادي عشر من الشهر المقبل بالقلعة الحمراء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزائر.. “ممنوع” التعاقد مع اللاعبين الأجانب 

 

  قرر الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم خلال اجتماعه، السبت، وقف التعاقد مع اللاعبين الأجانب اعتبارا من فترة الانتقالات الشتوية المقبلة.
 وعزا الاتحاد الجزائري قراره إلى  “الصعوبات المالية، واستحالة الحصول على العملة الصعبة بطريقة شرعية لتسديد  أجورهم، وتعويضات التكوين والتضامن، وإزاء تصرفات بعض وكلاء اللاعبين  وفاعلي كرة القدم الذين يفتقرون للضمير المهني”.
 وأضاف: “ليس هناك ترخيص للتعاقد مع  اللاعبين الأجانب بدءا من التاريخ القادم للتوقيع. يمكن للاعبين المرتبطين  بعقود أن يظلوا مع فرقهم إلى غاية استيفاء التزاماتهم مع أنديتهم”.
 وتابع: “علاوة عن ذلك، ينبغي للأندية  المحترفة إعادة النظر في التشكيلة بصورة تجعلها تقتصد من نفقاتها، خاصة أن  عدد اللاعبين الذين لا يستخدمون ارتفع، بحيث أصبح حجم ومبلغ الأجور جد مكلف  لخزينة النادي”.
 كما قرر الاتحاد الجزائري بدءا من  الموسم الرياضي الجديد 2015-2016، أنه لا يحق للمدربين الحصول إلا على  رخصتين خلال الموسم الواحد، لممارسة مهامهم، وذلك بغية التصدي لعدم استقرار  المدربين. 
 وصادق الاتحاد على انطلاق الدوري المحلي في 14 أغسطس المقبل.
 وأقر الاتحاد الجزائري مشاركة وفاق  سطيف، بطل الدوري، ومولودية بجاية في مسابقة دوري أبطال إفريقيا الموسم  المقبل، فيما يلعب أمل الأربعاء ومولودية وهران في كأس الاتحاد الإفريقي.
 وكشف الاتحاد أن منتخب بلاده سيخوض  مباراتين وديتين في أكتوبر المقبل، الأولى في التاسع منه ضد غينيا،  والثانية في 13 منه ضد السنغال.
 سكاي نيوز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العميد مكي: الروح المعنوية عالية

 



 رأى العميد مكي حاج موسى رئيس لجنة  التعبئة المريخية أن الروح المعنوية ارتفعت في الكوكب الأحمر عقب تعادل  المريخ خارج أرضه مع وفاق سطيف الجزائري، وقال: الجميع في وضع معنوي جيد  ونحن فخورون بالأداء الذي قدمه المريخ والذي رفع به رأس السودانيين، الأداء  كان رائعا ومنذ بداية المباراة وضح أن المريخ يمسك بزمام الأمور لأنه كان  البادئ بالهجوم وأضاع رماته العديد من الفرص، مشيرا إلى أن وفاق سطيف لعب  خائفا من المريخ، وزاد: الفريق الجزائري تقوقع في مناطقه الدفاعية وعمل ألف  حساب للمريخ وظهر مرعوبا من الأحمر، وجمهور الوفاق الشرس ألجمته الدهشة من  الأداء المريخي الرفيع.. والضيوف تغلبوا على كل العوامل وطوعوها لصالحهم،  فيما عزا العميد مكي الثقة التي أدى بها لاعبو المريخ إلى الاحتكاك العالي  الذي توفر لهم، وأردف: مباراة المريخ مع بايرن ميونخ وبقية الفرق العالمية  أزالت الرهبة تماما ولاعب المريخ أصبح يؤدي بثقة وها هو ذا يحرج الوفاق  أمام جماهيره الكبيرة، وكان أقصى الترجي من قبل في ملعبه من قبل، مشيرا إلى  أن المعسكر الذي أقامه المريخ بقسنطينة كان رائعا، وقال: رغم الأقاويل  التي راجت عن فشل المعسكر إلا أن الفترة التحضيرية كانت ناجحة والمريخ  استفاد منها وظهر ذلك في لقاء الأمس بعد أن تعود لاعبو الأحمر على الأجواء  في الجزائر، في الوقت الذي امتدح فيه مكي استراتيجية غارزيتو وتحضيره  النفسي للاعبينن وقال: رغم أن المريخ كان مهددا بفقدان أكثر من لاعب بسبب  البطاقات الملونة إلا أن المهددين أدوا بتحرر كبير ولم يشغلوا بالهم بالأمر  وكان التخوف فقط من التحكيم، لا نفقد سوى راجي في المباراة المقبلة ولكن  البديل جاهز سواء أكان كوفي أو أوكرا أو ديديه أو ضفر والمريخ بمن حضر،  وقال إن الثقة كانت متوفرة قبل المباراة والأمة المريخية كانت متفائلة،  وكشف العميد مكي عن اتصالات مع رابطة قطر وقال: قبل يومين حضر الأخ أمجد  مصطفى من رابطة الدوحة وسنجلس معهم للترتيب للقاء الوفاق المقام بعد  أسبوعين وسيكون هنالك ترتيبات وتجهيزات غير مسبوقة للمباراة لأن لقاء  الوفاق هنا لقاء جماهير في المقام الأول، واختتم مكي حديثه بالقول إن مجلس  إدارة نادي المريخ بقيادة جمال الوالي وفر كل الأجواء لفريق الكرة ووقف  معه، وتابع: الإعلام ايضا كان له دور كبير والجماهير لم تقصر والانسجام في  المجتمع المريخي ساهم في الأجواء الحالية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب المريخ شرف شيبون تحت المجهر في مباراة الوفاق - شيبوب أحسن ظن مدربه ودخل قلوب الجماهير وينتظره دور كبير
مرر 20 تمريرة صحيحة وكسب كل الكرات المشتركة وقدم خمس كرات هدف وأوقف هجمتين للمنافس وسدد مرة



كتب :محمد سليمان

نجح لاعب المريخ الشاب شرف شيبوب في تقديم مباراة كبيرة ضد منافس المريخ وفاق سطيف بطل النسخة السابقة لدور أبطال أفريقيا ، وكان عند حسن الظن بمدربه دييغو غارزيتو الذي وثق في لاعبه الشاب وسمح له باللعب المباراة كاملة ليقدم اللاعب مستوًى رائعاً يبشر بولادة نجم كبير في المستقبل القريب إذا واصل في ذات المنوال وبالمستوي التصاعدي الذي يسير عليه ، ومن الأشياء الجيدة جاء ظهوره المشرف بعيداً عن أعين الجماهير ، ضد فريقين من أقوى فرق القارة والحديث هنا عن الوفاق واتحاد العاصمة متصدر المجموعة بالعلامة الكاملة بتسع نقاط من ثلاث جولات .وهنا رصد لمسيرة اللاعب في المباراة.

كسب ثقة غارزيتو ونال رضا القاعدة الجماهيرية

نجح لاعب وسط المريخ في تقديم مباراة كبيرة أمام حامل لقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا وعلى الرغم أن المواجهة تعد الأولى بصفة أساسية إلا أنه أكد علو كعبه وتميز بروح قتالية عالية بجانب الثقة بالنفس والتدخل في وقت مناسب ومن المتوقع أن لا يخرج من حسابات مدربه في باقي الجولات .

منح منطقة الوسط الحيوية المطلوبة

شرف كان شعلة من النشاط في منطقة وسط المريخ متحركاً شمالاً ويميناً في مناطق المنافس بجانب الرجوع للخلف في حال فقدان فريقه الكرة ويتميز بهدوء كبير بجانب ابتعاده عن اللعب العنيف الذي يؤدي إلى ارتكابه مخالفات تكلف فريقه الكثير واعتقد بأن مدرب المريخ نجح في توظيفه بالشكل الأمثل للاستفادة من لياقته البدنية المرتفعة بجانب مهاراته العالية وسيطرته الجيدة على الكرة ، بالإضافة للتمركز الجيد والتحرك بكرة وبدونها بجانب الاستحواذ والتمرير السليم .

امتلك احصائية مميزة

(قوون) رصدت تحركات شرف شيبوب طوال شوطي اللقاء ووصلت للآتي: استطاع شرف ملامسة الكرة أكثر 22 مرة واستطاع أن يقدم20 تمريرة صحيحة، واستطاع أن يفسد هجمتين للوفاق ولم يرتكب أي مخالفة ضد لاعبي الفريق المنافس فكان يستخلص الكرات بشكل سليم ونجح في اقتلاع الكرة 5 مرات ولم يخسر الكرات المشتركة، ونجح في إرسال تسديدة وحيدة خلال فترة المباراة بجانب استخدامه للرأس مرة وحيدة ، وقدم أربع فرص للتهديف للثلاثي بكري المدينة وكوفي وضفر بعد دخوله في الشوط الثاني وأظهر دقة كبيرة في التمريرات بجانب السرعة في نقل الكرة مما يتيح لفريقه بناء الهجمات بشكل سريع لغزو مرمى المنافس الجزائري .

يحتاج دعم الأنصار والبعد عن الوسائط الإعلامية

بعد المستوى المقنع للاعب في المباراة الأخيرة خلق لنفسه شعبية جارفة وسط جماهير المريخ ويتوقع أن يجد تحية خاصة عند عودة الفريق من مهمته القارية، وبلا شك اللاعب الواعد يحتاج للدعم المعنوي لمواصلة مشوار التألق بما يخدم مصلحة النادي واللاعب، ويتوجب على اللاعب الابتعاد عن وسائل الإعلام قدر المستطاع في الفترة القادمة حتى يعمل بتركيز ودون تشويش وإلا سيعترض لنفس مصير لاعبين شباب اغتالتهم الأقلام الإعلامية .

ينتظره مستقبل كبير مع المستديرة

النجم الشاب يملك من الموهبة والإمكانيات الفنية التي تجعل منه لاعباً مميزاً في قادم المواسم إذا واصل بذات وتيرة التألق وجوَّد من أدائه بالمزيد من المشاركات وبلا شك سيكون دعامة كبيرة لوسط المريخ الذي ظل يبحث لسنوات طويلة عن لاعب بمواصفاته يجمع مابين الموهبة والسرعة والروح القتالية والطموح ، وأمامه فرصة كبيرة للظهور ضمن قوائم المنتخب الوطني الذي سيشارك في تصفيات الأمم الأفريقية 2017 بجانب تصفيات الشان، بالإضافة لتصفيات كأس العالم 2018 بروسيا، وبلا شك بعد اكتسابه الاحتكاك باللعب القاري سيكون مؤهلاً ليصبح نجماً بارزاً في سماء الكرة السودانية .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يرغب في ضم ربيع مفتاح نجم اتحاد العاصمة



كفرووتر / خاص وحصري /

اولي المريخ نجم الاتحاد ربيع مفتاح اهتماما غير مسبوق وذلك لضمه لكشوفاته في الفترة المقبلة و تفيد متابعات كفرووتر ان المريخ سيحسم صفقة انتقال اللاعب خلال تواجده بالخرطوم مع ناديه خاصة ان يحتاج الى لاعب رواق ايمن بمواصفات خاصة وكان مفتاح قد برز بشكل لافت للانظا ر في مباريات فريقه في الابطال هذا الموسم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خدايرية : نعرف كيف نتفوق على المريخ في ملعبه - الاسد يمرض ولكن لا يموت

 


كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

حذر حارس الوفاق سطيف خدايرية  المريخ من النوم على عسل نقطة سطيف وقال ان لكل جواد كبوة وانهم تعثرهم  بالتعادل لا يعني خسارتنا بطاقة الترشح لاننا نعرف المطلوب منا جيدا في  مقابلة الخرطوم ونستطيع القول اننا سنخرج منتصرين لان الاوضاع تختلف تماما  عن ظروف وملابسات مواجهة سطيف وعلى المريخيين ترك الاحلام والعيش في الواقع  لان كرة القدم لا تعترف الا بصفارة الختام وطالما هناك 90 دقيقة اضافية  تحدد مصير البطل نجزم ان التأهل من نصيبنا وقال : الاسد يمرض ولكنه لا يموت  ونعرف متى وكيف نقضي على بطل السودان واجباره على الخروج مهزوما 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


جابسون : تصريحات مضوي لا تخيفنا والفوز في ام درمان واجب
مدرب الوفاق : مواجهتنا أمام المريخ نهائي مبكر وقطاع الجماهير يحشد (50) الف مشجع لموقعة سطيف
بعثة الأحمر تعود للبلاد .. غارزيتو يجتمع براجي وانطوني يطالب ضفر بالعودة للتالق
المريخ ينور البلاد فجرا
أكد تواجد (50) الف مشجع .. قطاع الجماهير : نقاط أم درمان خط أحمر ولا تفريط فيها
غارزيتو يجتمع براجي ويكشف برنامج الإعداد
السفارة السودانية بالجزائر تحرص على وداع البعثة
الأحمر يقضي (6) ساعات بالقاهرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


القناة الفرنسية 24 تتغزل في مستوى المريخ أمام الوفاق
الوالي يتصل بحاتم ويرفض استقالته .. واتجاه قوي لمعسكر جديد بعين مليلة
غارزيتو يجتمع بضفر لتعويض غياب راجي إمام الوفاق .. وبعثة المريخ تعود صباحا
بعثة المريخ تعود صباحا والفريق يتدرب ليلا
غارزيتو يجتمع بشيبون ويطالبه بالابتعاد عن الصحف
الصحافة الجزائرية : الوفاق الشرس خارج أرضه حكاية من العام الماضي
المريخ ينتظم في معسكر مغلق حتى موعد مباراة الوفاق
مدرب اتحاد العاصمة يؤكد تأهل فريقه ويطالب اللاعبين بالعلامة الكاملة
وفاق سطيف يعسكر بالقاهرة ويخوض تجربة إعدادية قبل الوصول للخرطوم
إدارة وفاق سطيف تحاصر مضوي بالأسئلة بسبب التعادل مع المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية


تصدرت تحليل موقعه الالكتروني .. الفيفا : الزعيم و سطيف اقوي مباريات الجولة الثالثة 
متوكل : لا اتجاه لتأجيل اي مباراة في الممتاز .. وغارزيتو وافق علي البرمجة 
الاتحاد العام يتغول علي صلاحيات مجلس المريخ في تذاكر مبارياته الافريقية 
بعثة الاحمر تصل الخرطوم فجرا والفريق يتدرب مساء اليوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة الوفاق تتوجه اليوم للقاهرة

تتوجه منتصف نهار اليوم إلى القاهرة بعثة وفاق سطيف لتقيم معسكراً إعدادياً لمدة خمسة أيام قبل التوجه إلى الخرطوم وتضم البعثة (ظ£ظ£) شخصاً على أن يلحق بها المتبقي من أعضائها بالخرطوم.

إدارة سطيف تستدعي المدير الفني للتحقيق معه

استدعت إدارة نادي وفاق سطيف المدير الفني للفريق الكابتن خير الدين ماضوي أمس وحققت معه حول التعادل مع فريق المريخ والذي وصف بأنه تعادل بطعم الخسارة واستفسرته عن أداء بعض اللاعبين الذين أصر ماضوي على اشراكهم وبخاصة الثنائي زيايه ودهار اللذان لم يقدما ما كان منتظر منهما وبرر ماضوي الأسباب التي أدت إلى ذلك ووعد الإدارة بعمل المستحيل للفوز في المباريات الثلاث المتبقية للفريق من أجل التأهل للمربع الذهبي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تصل الخرطوم



من  المنتظر أن تكون قد وصلت البلاد في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم بعثة  المريخ قادمة من الجزائر بعد تحقيقها لنتيجة التعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل  امام وفاق سطيف في مباراة لحساب الجولة الثالثة من مسابقة دوري أبطال  افريقا وكانت سفارة السودان بالجزائر قد حرصت على وداع بعثة المريخ بمطار  هواري بومدين والتي غادرت في الثانية عشرة بتوقيت السودان .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصلت فجر اليوم بحمد الله قادمة من الجزائر بعثة نادي المريخ و سيكون  النجوم فى الميدان مساءاٌ لاجراء التدريب الاول استعدادا لهلال الفاشر




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ.. 4 نقاط من 3 فرق جزائرية

 



سكاي نيوز عربيةجرب فريق  المريخ السوداني  كل النتائج الممكنة مع الفرق الجزائرية الثلاثة في مجموعته  في دوري أبطال  إفريقيا، فقد فاز على مولودية شباب العلمة وخسر مع اتحاد  العاصمة، وأخيرا  تعادل مع وفاق سطيف.
فقد اقتنص المريخ نقطة من وفاق سطيف الجزائري حامل اللقب حين تعادلا على   أرض الفريق الجزائري 1-1 في الجولة الثالثة لدور الثمانية بدوري أبطال   إفريقيا لكرة القدم يوم السبت.
وأصبح للمريخ أربع نقاط وهو نفس رصيد وفاق سطيف أيضا. وسيلتقي الفريقان في أم درمان بعد نحو أسبوعين بالجولة الرابعة.
وكانت القرعة أوقعت للمرة الأولى ثلاثة فرق جزائرية في مجموعة واحدة ضمت أيضا المريخ السوداني.  
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة الافاضل على اخبار الصباح




ده اندزينو ووكالات العالم زول لعب ربع ساعة وسجل هدف من ضربة ثابته بالصدفة لان الضربة الثانية طلعت جنب الكورنر غايته الصفراب ديل لو كانوا اتعادلوا مع بطل افريقيا الوفاق كان ملتوا من الفرح ناس وهم ليس الا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو لشيبون: ابتعد عن الاعلام يا ابني 



حرص الفرنسي دييقو مدرب المريخ على الاجتماع بالشاب شرف الدين شيبون بحضور انطونيو و أكد له انه لم يثبت اقدامه فى التشكيلة و مازال يتلمس اولى خطواته فى المشاركة الرسمية مع الفريق لذلك عليه ان يكون اكثر تركيزا فى المرحلة المقبلة و ألا يصاب بالغرور عندما يجد الصحافة تتحدث عنه وعن تألقة و طالبه ان يتجاهل هذه الاشياء ان سمعها حتى لو من اصدقائة المقربين ان كانت لديه الرغبة فى ان يصبح نجماً و اكد غارزيتو فى حديثة لشيبون انه استطاع ان يصل للتشكيل الاساسي بفضل الاجتهاد و الانضباط و ان سار على هذا الدرب سيصل الى قمة النجومية قريبا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف الرياضيه الصادرة صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 28/07/2015

صحيفة الجوهرة الرياضيه
===============
-اï»»تحاد الدولى يستعرض مسيرة البرازيلى اï»»حترافيه ويتوقف عند هدفه فى شباك المغرب
-الفيفا يختار اندرزينهو نجما لجولة اï»»بطال
-الهلال يؤكد خلو قائمته من اï»»يقافات والكاردينال يتغزل تطوان فاكهة المدن
-اï»»زرق يجد استقبال الفاتحين فى الدوحه البهلوان يخضع لجراجه نادره بباريس ومكسيم يكشف المثير للجوهره
-التطوانى يعتزر للهلال بسبب القوارير حرب الهكر السودانى- المغرب تشتعل والمريخ يعانق الخرطوم
-بعثة الهلال الظافره تعود ظهر اليوم للخرطوم
-الفيفا يختار اندرزينهو نجما لجولة اï»»بطال
-الحوهره تتحصل على بنود اتفاقية الهï»»ل وتطوان
-عاطف النور الهï»»ل خالى من اï»»يقافات
-سارى..اï»»زرق يمضى بنجاح ونقطة المغرب غاليه
-مكسيم خضروف اصابنى فى مقتل ..كاريكا دعمنى خضنا المواجهه بمسؤليه وشكرا اندريا

صحيفة اï»»سياد
===========
-بعثة الهلال تحظى باستقبال حافل بالدوحه وتصل صباح اليوم
-يله ياحبان نءتقبل الفرسان الشرفو السودان
-اضبط التطوانى غمر العشب الصناعى بالمائ قبل اللقاء ï»»عاقة ï»»عبى الفرقه الزرقاء
-هلاï»»ب قطر يحاصرون الرسام بالهدايا ويسلمون رئاسة البعثه حافز دوï»»رى للاعبين
'المواقع العالميه واï»»فريقيه والقنوات الفضائيه تتغزل فى الهلال وترشحه للقب اï»»بطال
-الكاردينال يصل دبى امس ويعود للخرطوم نهاية اï»»سيوع
-رابطة الهلال بقطر تحفز اللاعبين ب 3 الف دوï»»ر
-الهلال يرفض الراحه ويتدرب مساء اليوم استعدادا لهï»»ل التبلدى
-على بترى..ماحققخ الهï»»ل بالمغرب مؤشر ايجابى نحو كاس اï»»بطال
-زكى عباس للاسياد ماحققه الهلال بالمغرب وضعه فى المسار الصحيح نحو الصعود للمربع الزهبى

صحيفة قوون
===========
-وصلت الدوحه مساء امس وسط استقباï»»ت حاشده من اï»»نصار ..بعثة الهلال الظافره فى الخرطوم اليوم
-المواقع العالميه تتغزل فى اندرزينهو الفيفا يختار الهï»»ل نجما للجوله الثالثه ببطولة اï»»بطال
-اï»»تحاد العام يستجيب لطلب الهï»»ل ويوجل مباراة هï»»ل اï»»بيض بالممتاز-نزار حامد حديث افريقيا نيلسون جاهز لخï»»فة الشغيل امام المغربى وكيبى يطمئن الجماهير بنجاح العمليه
-اصيب بشلل ويحتاح شهورا للعï»»ج طائره مجهزه لسفر نجم ليوبارد المصاب الى الكنغو وتصريحات غريبه لمدرب التطوان تثير غضب الجماهير
-الهلال يؤدى 4 مباريات خï»»ل 10 ايام
-كاف اندرزينهو يحفظ كبرياء الهلال
-اندرزينهو يدخل تسجيï»»ت الكاف بهدف فريد
-المغرب التطوانى يعتزر عن التصرفات المسئه لبعض منسوبيه تجاه الهï»»ل
-اï»»هلى يواجه سموحه تحت شعار بصيص من اï»»مل يكفى
-سفارة السودان بالجزائر كانت فى الوداع بعثة مريخ السودان بالخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود للتدريبات فوراً 





  فتح مدرب المريخ ملف الدوري الممتاز الذي يتصدره الزعيم برصيد 39 نقطة و  اخطر لاعبيه قبل المغادرة من الجزائر بان الفريق سيعود للتدريبات مساء  اليوم الثلاثاء باستاده استعدادا لمواجهة هلال الفاشر يوم بعد غدا الخميس  فى الدوري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* صلاح مشكلة: الأحمر يمضي للأفضل 
 
 

امتدح الخبير صلاح مشكلة أداء لاعبي المريخ ووصفه بالمميز، وقال: الأحمر  أدى مباراة كبيرة وبدا كأنه يلعب في أم درمان، انتشار سليم، تمركز صحيح  وثقة كبيرة، وواصل: كل اللاعبين أدوا بمسؤولية كبيرة ولعبوا بانسجام كبير  وروح عالية وكان أداؤهم مميزا، ورأى مشكلة أن المريخ لعب بتوازن كبير،  وأردف: الفريق لعب بمستوى واحد طيلة زمن المباراة ولم يتراجع إلا في  الحالات التكتيكية والمريخ كان الأقرب لتحقيق الفوز من خصمه قياسا بالفرص  الكثيرة التي لاحت للاعبيه ولكن التعادل ليس بالنتيجة السيئة على اعتبار  أنها تحققت خارج الأرض، وأشاد صلاح باستراتيجية غارزيتو وقال: أشيد بجرأة  الجهاز الفني في الكثير من النقاط وأهمها على الإطلاق دفعه باليافع شرف  شيبون منذ بداية المباراة وحتى نهايتها وبفضل الفرنسي صار المريخ جاهزا من  كافة النواحي ولا يتأثر باللعب بعيدا عن أنصاره رغم أن جماهير وفاق سطيف  كانت شرسة إلا أن لاعبي المريخ لم يعيروها اهتماما بوصولهم للنضج والخبرة،  فيما نفى مشكلة أن يكون أداء المريخ تراجع في الحصة الثانية، وقال: مستوى  المريخ لم ينخفض في الشوط الثاني وكل مافي الأمر أن المباراة تحولت إلى  سجال تكتيكي وربما يكون لاعبو المريخ قد انخفض مردودهم البدني بعض الشيء في  الجزء الأخير للمباراة جراء المجهود الكبير الذي بذلوه في الشوط الأول  وجزء كبير من الثاني، واختتم الخبير حديثه أن المريخ مؤهل للذهاب بعيدا،  وزاد: الأحمر مؤهل للمرحلة المقبلة ولا أستبعد فوزه على أرضه مع وفاق سطيف  ومع اتحاد العاصمة في الجولات المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الميرغني يسقط مجددا في الدوري السوداني



عَقِّد فريق الميرغني حسابات بقاءه بالدوري الممتاز السوداني لكرة القدم بعد تعرضه لخسارة جديدة امام فريق الأهلي مدني بنتيجة صفر-2 الإثنين، ضمن منافسات الأسبوع 21 من البطولة، الامر الذي صعب موقف الفريق وجعله يغرد وحيدا في الترتيب الآخير.

وسجل هدفي اللقاء المهاجم الدولي السوداني ولاء الدين، حيث وضع الأهلي مدني في المقدمة بهدف جميل في الدقيقة 45 بعدما سدد كرة إرتدت من أسفل القائم وتابعها مرة أخرى في مرمى الحارس محمد كوة.

وأضاف ولاء الدين الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 85 مستعرضا مهاراته الفردية بعدما تخلص من آخر مدافع ليتقدم نحو المرمى واضعا الكرة بكل سهولة في الشباك.

وعانى الميرغني بشدة وهو يكمل المباراة بعشرة لاعبين فقط منذ الدقيقة 25 التي شهدت طرد الحكم خالد يوسف للاعب الميرغني أحمد صالح.

ورفعت النتيجة رصيد الأهلي مدني إلى النقطة 25 وتجمد رصي الميرغني عند النقطة 12 على سلم ترتيب الدوري المحلي.

*

----------

